# how much is this 240 worth?



## [JT] (Aug 22, 2010)

whats goin on ppl im new to the site... i joined because i got a trade offer on my del sol for this 240 with an s13 front. i like the car but i really know nothing about nissans at all. and i have another offer for my car for like 5 grand. so i wanted to see which would be the better route to go with. Here is the info i got on the 240. Its a 1991 240 sx 5 speed with the s13 front end conversion, sr20 motor and a bunch of other stuff. going into details now, "its got an sr20det motor with a gt28 turbo 550cc injectors, 255 walboro fuel pump, 300zx brakes all around, dual flex-a-lite fans, greddy down pipe to a 3" catback exhaust, skyline r32 intercooler, r32 rear diff, tein type x coilovers front and rear strut bar aluminum coolant reserve, arp head studs, aem truboost gauge and fuel ratio gauge, i also have three other guages but they dont work at the moment, it has a short shifter, 5zigen wheels, the rear is gutted so there are no back seats and the battery is located in the back, and it has a stage 3 act 6 puck sprung clutch, and hid's. 260 the the wheels right now at 12 psi...its got around 103k on the body and like 78k on the motor and clean title.. he says the car is probably worth around 7500 but idk. here are the pics

















































































it would come with the white front bumper not the black one.... what do u think guys? help me out lol im in a pickle haha.. thanks in advance


Jordan


----------



## [JT] (Aug 22, 2010)

oh and here is my car he wants to trade for, 93 del sol jdm b16 and ek front


----------



## [JT] (Aug 22, 2010)

bump any opinions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Figure this way, the N.A.D.A. market value for a stock '91 is around $3,000. Now adding an SR20DET and all the other mods that you've listed, IMO would bring the price beyond $7500. If the car runs good and the engine is in good condition, I'd say go for it.


----------



## [JT] (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, thanks for the info bro


----------



## [JT] (Aug 22, 2010)

He says it has been tuned awhile ago. I just asked by who, and he also said that it doesn't burn any oil or leak and it has cusco motor mounts.new info-a little Rust on the rear quaternary panel, a rip in the driver seat, and he said it could use a new body kit. "Also, the car is at a shop right now because it's getting a part for the radiator fans. The thing that controls the temperature broke."


----------

